# Monster Stark County Buck



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I heard about this buck today at work and went to the taxidermist shop where it was taken to to see for myself. This buck was shot 2 days ago near Belden Village mall! 26" inside spread. 20 scorable points. The picture I took doesn't do it any justice. This is the biggest deer I've ever seen. They haven't green scored it yet, but the taxidermist believes it's pushing in the 180's. I might have to look into urban hunts!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous rack, face kinda skinny, though......


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck!...doesn't surprise me that there are bucks like that running around that area.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is the second large buck I've seen a picture of from that area. I was on Frank Rd between Kent St. & Gander Mtn. There was a dam coyote standing just 50yrds off the in that house's driveway on the east side. I told the Gander guy I needed to buy a rifle NOW.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

There's a ton of deer by the airport too.........I know a guy that hunts in that area and he's always telling me of the huge bucks running around in there!


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

this deer was taken in plain township on a all 3 acre lot...scored 194 inches it made realtree outdoors rack report!


----------

